# skining to sell



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i wont to do some trapping and sell the pelts but don't know what i need to do to the pelts after i skin them can some one help me with this


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

There are a few things you can do. You can sell them in the round which is just selling them unskinned. You can skin the animal and sell them that way or you can flesh and stretch the hides on wire or wooden stretchers.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

properly skin then then its worth your time if you have many of them.,....skinned and stretched is even better. But if not it's not worth it IMO.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i think that i will just skin then

but i don't know what to do after i skin then can some one help me that :-?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Hunterdude said:


> but i don't know what to do after i skin then can some one help me that :-?


What do you want to do with the skins? Do you want to sell flesh and stretch your skins? If so I reccomend getting a good fur handling book. It will pay for it's self after you sell a few skins.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

i don't think that i will wont to flesh them just skin them i don't wont 2 take in 1 at a time so i am wondering if i wont 2 salt and frees them or what


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

You can skin them and lay them flat in your freezer until you have enough to sell. I dont reccomend rolling your fur because the middle part of your fur will have a hard time freezing and can spoil.


----------



## rolly (Jul 30, 2007)

My experience tells me skinning and NOT fleshing/stretching will only gain you a buck or two on ****. Leave them in the round and drink beer in the garage. If you catch a ton of them, skinning/fleshing/stretching is a better way to go, but I saw elsewhere on here that somebody said you can still get $30-40 bucks for them stretched. I don't think that is 100% true, so don't hold your breath, prices still suck.


----------



## hunt to live (Sep 19, 2009)

I poot salt on them. :strapped: :strapped:


----------

